# Jackson County Coyote Bounty Hunt



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

http://wlns.com/2018/03/08/local-bounty-hunt-captures-nearly-400-coyotes/


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

47 for one guy--wow. Could not find the weight of the heaviest.
Hope this idea catches on with other merchants who would benefit from this type of promotion and would have a spot where the animal could be verified and weighed.

EDIT: Called store. 51.3 lbs. the heaviest. 50 is really big one and would probably be reported as an 80 pounder.

L & O


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The population will be healthier now.


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

I bet the guy with 47 was running hounds. No one could ever get that many calling in Michigan.


----------

